

Awesome D3 - chrtze
https://github.com/wbkd/awesome-d3

======
sebg
2490 D3 Examples =>
[http://christopheviau.com/d3list/gallery.html](http://christopheviau.com/d3list/gallery.html)

(sortable, filterable, searchable)

~~~
mdaniel
Damn, I was hoping they were all hosted on that site; I hope the Wayback
machine has grabbed them all or it's going to link-rot.

I'll submit that URL and hope that Wayback chases outbound links.

Update: thankfully, it was already in the Wayback; _unfortunately_ , the page
is driven by a docs.google.com spreadsheet, which Wayback did not tolerate,
yielding a JS error and on a page that is likely entirely JS, that's fatal.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150321071838/http://christophe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150321071838/http://christopheviau.com/d3list/gallery.html)

~~~
timboslice
Here is a static list that is archived already :)
[http://christopheviau.com/d3list/index.html](http://christopheviau.com/d3list/index.html)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150511022323/http://christophe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150511022323/http://christopheviau.com/d3list/index.html)

------
felixbraun
Klack and Möller (the curators of this) just recently did great visualization
with D3 for Morgenpost in Berlin:

"Mapping population dynamics in Europe"
[http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/europakarte/#7/48.738/10.569...](http://interaktiv.morgenpost.de/europakarte/#7/48.738/10.569/en)

~~~
chrtze
Thanks, Felix ;)

------
gnarmis
D3 is excellent. I poked around with Chernoff faces using D3 and React and had
a great time[1].

I love these awesome lists, great for compressing the accumulated knowledge of
open source tools.

1: [https://github.com/gnarmis/chernoff-
faces](https://github.com/gnarmis/chernoff-faces)

------
david_p
Rickshaw (live time-series charts) does not get enough credit!
[http://code.shutterstock.com/rickshaw/examples/extensions.ht...](http://code.shutterstock.com/rickshaw/examples/extensions.html)

------
tudorw
Here's another great resource, maybe you could pair up?

[https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery](https://github.com/mbostock/d3/wiki/Gallery)

~~~
chrtze
We wanted to focus more on tools and plugins, not on visualization examples
because many resources for that already exist.

~~~
tudorw
Good enough reason, I'll certainly be using your resource, thanks :)

------
pessimism
If anyone has a good library or a pro tip for making responsive charts, I’d
love to know; I am somehow still having trouble implementing it:

* [http://bl.ocks.org/ndarville/11094667](http://bl.ocks.org/ndarville/11094667)

* [https://github.com/ndarville/d3-charts/issues/11](https://github.com/ndarville/d3-charts/issues/11)

~~~
me_bx
This tutorial is not bad at all: Building Responsive Visualizations with D3.js
[1]

[1]: [https://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2014/02/17/building-
respo...](https://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2014/02/17/building-responsible-
visualizations-d3-js/)

------
erex78
You might consider adding
Mapsense[[https://github.com/mapsense/mapsense.js](https://github.com/mapsense/mapsense.js)],
a library for using tiled vector sources with D3. (I work at mapsense).

------
arthurcolle
Is this inspired by the Elixir collection of links found here:

[https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-elixir](https://github.com/h4cc/awesome-
elixir)

~~~
vmind
"awesome" lists are rather common, there's even a meta-awesome list of them:

[https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome](https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome)

~~~
kodablah
There is also the meta list at [https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-
awesomeness](https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness) which is popular
as well.

